# Physical Fitness Test



## GK (7 Mar 2006)

Hi, I just registered but have been reading these boards for a little while now. I'm hoping this question hasn't been asked before and hopefully isn't too stupid a question but I was unable to find an answer using the search function. I have decided to join the reserves (at least for now, maybe reg later) and have been preparing for the physical tests, I hate doing things half way so I have been working hard to be in really good shape, especially concerning the push-up portion of the test I was wondering is it a pass/fail and after 19 you just pass or do they record how many you were able to do? The reason I ask is I have been training according to some website I found about getting into various special forces that said 80-100 push-ups are necessary for a competitive score (not that I am interested in special forces I just figured its good to aim high) and I have been working towards 80 push-ups and should have it for when I go to enlist, just wondering if all this is for nothing concerning how I am actually graded on the test

Thanks!

Greg


----------



## Pte_Martin (7 Mar 2006)

That's good keep it up, For the reserves they usually stop you after 25 Since there's a lot of people doing the test, It's not for nothing though strength is good!


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2006)

Did you really do a SEARCH?  Did you search 'Push ups'?  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33545.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33901.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34330.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32924.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/31044.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30675.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/28741.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/18029.0.html and there are dozens more.

Did you search 'Physical Fitness Test'?  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/40690.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/23364.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/22803.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/32061.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16007.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37780.0.html and http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/30266.0.html and again there are dozens more of topics.

I suppose you also tried to SEARCH for 'Chin Ups', Running, and other similar topics?

You have lost all credibility by telling us you searched and found nothing.  You also showed us that you are unreliable, a liar, and lack initiative.  Not a good start.


----------



## GK (7 Mar 2006)

Hahaha perhaps I wasn't clear, I know there is about a million posts on both push-ups and the fitness test, however from what I have read previously and by quickly glancing through the links which you posted they all seem to be either on technique, the required number or how to improve, I was asking whether the actual paper work that the recruiters fill out is a pass/fail for the push-ups or whether it specifies how many the applicant was able to do, it was a question mainly just out of interest


----------



## GK (7 Mar 2006)

I do know how old it can get for the same questions to be brought up again and again when they could easily be found by the search function so if it is there and I just missed it I do apologize


----------



## George Wallace (7 Mar 2006)

'You glanced'.  

I am sure that if you read the posts, you would have found the answer.

Do you think that you are the only one in the history of mankind to have asked these questions?  I am sure you aren't.  I am also sure that if you took the time to read the posts, you would have found out all that you require to pass the Physical Fitness Test.  You will also find info on the CFAT or the Aptitude Test.  You will find good advice on conducting physical fitness training.  There are points on how to loose weight.  There are also these points, which you should become very familiar with:  

***********************************

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446

Army.ca Conduct Guidelines: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Recruiting FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21101.0.html

Infantry FAQ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/21131.0.html

Canadian Forces Aptitude Test - http://army.ca/forums/threads/21101/post-103977.html#msg103977

Fitness requirements at enrolment, see page 12 of this brochure:
http://www.recruiting.forces.ca/media/pdf/physical_fitness_en.pdf

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Physical Requirements - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/16007.0.html

To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.

********************************************************


----------

